# Kedzie Out At Arnold Classic



## hardheadjarhead (Feb 25, 2005)

Julie Kedzie, also known here to us on MT as JulesK, won't be fighting at the Arnold Classic on March 4 as originally scheduled.

Her opponent, Kelly Kobold, pulled out without explanation.  This is the third time Kobold has agreed to fight Kedzie, and then withdrawn.  

Julie has other another fight possibly in the works, but she's understandably frustrated.  She has publicly expressed a desire to fight Kobold and was looking forward to this match. 



Regards,


Steve


----------



## ace (Feb 25, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Julie Kedzie, also known here to us on MT as JulesK, won't be fighting at the Arnold Classic on March 4 as originally scheduled.
> 
> Her opponent, Kelly Kobold, pulled out without explanation.  This is the third time Kobold has agreed to fight Kedzie, and then withdrawn.
> 
> ...


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Feb 26, 2005)

ace said:
			
		

> That's a Bumber Will Use still be in Ohio???




Yeah, Ace.  You and Datu Puti will be able to catch her at the fights.  Good luck to you...I heard you had one in town that weekend.

Word is Julie might get a San Shou match Saturday.  She's never fought one, but that might be a lot of fun for her.  She has good stand up skills and pretty decent takedowns.


Regards,

Steve


----------



## ace (Feb 26, 2005)

Thats Great News it's alway's good to 
Try New Sports.

Thats Y I went from (Kumite) Ju Jitsu to No Gi Grappling to 
NHB...

From Everything I have heard she has Extensive Talent

& I belive she will do Very well at any Sport.

Can't wait to hook up take care till then
God Bless.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Feb 26, 2005)

That must be so frustruating!

Well, keep us posted about the poss. match Saturday, so i can drive out and see it!


----------



## ace (Mar 13, 2005)

How Did Julies San Shou Match go.
We had to leave Early. 
And I was just wondering how that went???

The Arnold Classic was a Grate place to hang out
but a little Crowded lol


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Mar 15, 2005)

ace said:
			
		

> How Did Julies San Shou Match go.
> We had to leave Early.
> And I was just wondering how that went???
> 
> ...




Julie got a last minute re-match with Jen Case, who beat her at the last Hook N'Shoot.  Case won with a triangle in this most recent bout at the Arnold.  My take?  The girl is just to big for Jules...Jen shows some real skills, as well, but she's almost as tall or taller than me and her natural weight is around--I guess--170.  

Julie fought the World Champion San Shou fighter...and lost by one point.  Jules got her nose broken for the fifth time (now it lists a little bit to port), apparently lit up the girls leg badly, and loved every minute of the match.  She said it was a war.

When I saw her the following Wednesday she was flying.  She'd gotten over her loss to Case and was looking forward to her next match.

There was another women's fight that night at Hook N' Shoot/Arnold Classic that was VERY well received by the audience...I didn't get the names of the competitors...but they hammered it out.  The audience was on their feet.  

Women's competition is on its way, folks.  We need more women fighters.  

Julie needs competition.  She'll fight anybody 135-145 in MMA.  I can't speak for her, of course, but feel confident she'll allow me that.  She'll fight ANYBODY in that weight.  Don't know if she's going to fight San Shou again, but I think she wants to.

And as for Kobold...I'd love to know why she keeps pulling out.  Can't make weight?  What?


Regards,


Steve


----------



## ace (Mar 15, 2005)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Julie got a last minute re-match with Jen Case, who beat her at the last Hook N'Shoot.  Case won with a triangle.
> 
> Julie fought the World Champion San Shou fighter...and lost by one point.  Jules got her nose broken for the fifth time (now it lists a little bit to port), apparently lit up the girls leg badly, and loved every minute of the match.  She said it was a war.
> 
> ...



Thats Awsome. Julie is a True Warrior.
it was great to meet her. I look farward to the Future
Of training  with all of Use & hopefuly I can Compete on the Same Card 
as Julie.

I to can't wait to get Back in the ring.

Im going to Do Some No Gi Grappling & US Ju Jitsu competion
this year as well.


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 17, 2005)

What ever happened to her web site that was being developed?

 -MB


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 17, 2005)

I've been been majorly backlogged on site development the last few months, (plus major issues with my developmental workstation, now replaced, slowed down the rate I could work at) but it should (I hope) be ready by April.  Both Julie and Primos sites are on my to-do list this week. I have 3 in progress now, and once they are a bit further along I can start those 2.


----------



## ace (Mar 17, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I've been been majorly backlogged on site development the last few months, (plus major issues with my developmental workstation, now replaced, slowed down the rate I could work at) but it should (I hope) be ready by April.  Both Julie and Primos sites are on my to-do list this week. I have 3 in progress now, and once they are a bit further along I can start those 2.



Kaith I have tons of Pics for U
From old Ju Jitsu Fights  & EFC Fights

With Wade,Luke & Jason Im looking & Asking from Some
From When I 1st 1 The Champion Ship From Joe.

Im in no Hury It's an Honor To have a Sight coming out in My Name.

I can't Speak for Julie But im sure She feels the same=-)


----------



## JDenz (Apr 9, 2005)

cool I look every day Ace.


----------

